# Free weekend workshop with Magnum Photos and Mana Contemporary (Jersey City, NJ / NY metro area)



## Erin Kim (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi there! I wanted to let you know about this free weekend workshop that will be held from *February 7 - February 9th, 2020* that will be led by Magnum Photographer *Moises Saman* and Time Magazine's special projects editor-at-large* Paul Moakley*. 

This workshop is perfect for photographers who have been working on a photography project for years, or about to embark on one. The workshop will explore questions such as: 
- How do you find support to sustain the work? 
- How do you pitch your long-term projects in the editorial market? 
- How do you expand a photographic project into multimedia? 

We are launching an open application, and fifteen selected photographers will be chosen to participate for free (photographers must sign up for a free Mana membership to apply).  *Application deadline is January 6, 2020 at 11:59pm ET. *There is no fee to apply but you must use the code MAGNUMMANAOFFER when submitting the application. 

Saman and Moakley will discuss their creative relationship and how it has evolved over the years, from photographer and editor to producer and director. They will discuss the challenges of expanding from stills to video and offer advice on how to film and interview, tips for editing dialogue, creating transitions for films and building your production team. 

All the information can be found here. 

Please don't hesitate to reply to this comment or message me with any questions.


----------

